# AIB Insurance Have Moved!



## AIB Insurance (Jun 24, 2015)

Afternoon folks,

Just a quick note to say we have now moved into a new, swanky office!

Read more here:

https://www.aib-insurance.co.uk/news...ew-headquartes

Our new address is as follows:

First Floor
Oakmound House
Oakmount Road
Eastleigh
Hampshire
SO53 2LH

Don't forget, we give a healthy discount of up to 15% on all insurance when mentioning you are a member of the forum!

Thanks again,

Leah Burt
AIB Insurance
02380 268351


----------

